# Wives in Dubai - where, who, what to do?



## dolo (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi ladies & anyone else with insights on this,
My husband's just got a job posting in Dubai (Sharjah) so we're coming to check it out for 2 weeks, some time soon. 
1) Can you please advise if there is a women's group/ womens volunteer assoc, expats montly meetings, etc???? I would like to make as many of these meetings as possible in the two weeks we are there so that I can begin to understand what I will do with my time, if I can't find a job. 
2) Reputable recruitment co's. My background is in sales & mgmt (packaged goods) & mgmt in corporate and vacation travel. I've read about how the financial crisis has hit Dubai as hard as the US/Canada but if anyone has a recommendation for a good recruitment firm, I'd appreciate it. 
3) Volunteering/ art classes/yoga/ etc. Is there a good community/offering for this type of thing ? 
I'd appreciate any info/web site suggestions very much. We've been on a couple assignments in the past and the first few months can be an awfully lonely time without friends, a job, activities. 
Thanks in advance. 
D.


----------



## tiscalina (Jul 7, 2008)

dolo said:


> 1) Can you please advise if there is a women's group/ womens volunteer assoc, expats montly meetings, etc???? I would like to make as many of these meetings as possible in the two weeks we are there so that I can begin to understand what I will do with my time, if I can't find a job.


Hi Dolo,
you can go the website , when you go to Dubai and then to events there you can see the 3 weekly meetings and where they are. Just scroll the forum, there is a lot to read.
I hope this helps, wish you a nice time in Dubai


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

There is an expat group of ladies that get together in Sharjah and there is also a Sharjah mums + tots group.

I will search for the link and post it for you a little later in the day


----------



## shirley (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Dolo,

If you are staying in sharjah- there is a morning and evening classes for yoga at Ittihad park close to Saudi Mosque. the park is very beautiful & the yoga classes are free and are attended by quite a few people

shirley


----------



## shirley (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Dolo,
there is also a sharjah ladies club with many activities and a good olympic sized swimming pool.you can check that out

shirley


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey what great info I was wondering where I could continue swimming laps without joining fitness first so expensive


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

dolo said:


> 2) Reputable recruitment co's. My background is in sales & mgmt (packaged goods) & mgmt in corporate and vacation travel. I've read about how the financial crisis has hit Dubai as hard as the US/Canada but if anyone has a recommendation for a good recruitment firm, I'd appreciate it.


The don't exist here!!! sorry to say...

you can contact every single one of the hundreds that are here and maybe get one reply, they will meet you then you never hear from them again,, 

Also watch out for the scammers,,, there are a lot, they will meet you then ask for a fee to make your application a preferance, then you never see them again, although they advertise daily in the press,, they make a fortune at this scam, one company based in the crowne plaza has a half page add everyday, and its been the same jobs for 3 months.. they are called **** ******

I have been on the job hunt for a while here and the only replies I ever get is from companies who have advertised directly in the newspaper, eg Gulf news GNADS4U dot com


as for womens groups, well I haven't a clue


----------



## dolo (Feb 18, 2009)

sgilli3 said:


> There is an expat group of ladies that get together in Sharjah and there is also a Sharjah mums + tots group.
> 
> I will search for the link and post it for you a little later in the day


Thank you, the link would be great.


----------



## dolo (Feb 18, 2009)

To all the ladies that replied; thank you very much. The meetings, swimming and yoga will be a great start. I look forward to meeting you all. If you have any more thoughts or suggestions please forward them on - they are much appreciated.
ciao for now.
D.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Here are just some of the place where you may want to volunteer-most are Dubai based.

Welcome to DubaiKidz.Biz

This is the link for the Sharjah Ladies Club.

Sharjah Ladies Club

There are places you can do volunteer work in Sharjah and Ajman.
There is a charity in Ajman, who looks after orphans, wifes without husbands etc.

Their web site isn't accessible at the moment, but I know of a lady who organises food & clothing drives for them.


There is also another group of ladies who get together in Sharjah.
The group is called SEAL ( Sharjah Events and Living)

They have just helped open a ( small) library in Sharjah, and volunteers run it on a Monday.

I will send you a private message now, with their contact email, and you can ask to join the group email they send out regarding local events, and you can ask them any questions you have.

Cheers


----------

